# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Раздвижные двери

## mazan2012

Кто-то устанавливал у себя раздвижные двери? Как они себя ведут?

----------


## sadesit

У меня площади такой нет, чтобы такие двери ставить

----------


## mazan2012

> Кто-то устанавливал у себя раздвижные двери? Как они себя ведут?


Я на даче, на веранде хочу поставить

----------


## som

Раздвижные двери смотрятся очень даже прилично и при открывании не занимают лишнего пространства.
Если хотите узнать подробнее о установке раздвижных дверей, то рекомендую заглянуть на сайт [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## kaprizonline

А где купить их в Минске?

----------

